# Juggling my mums house, her dogs, my litte sister, my own house and my rats...



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

So my mum has gone away with my dad for a week, I don't mind looking after the house but I'm in a position where I can't even spend two minutes with my rats.
The dogs have the run of downstairs, my rats are staying in the spare bedroom with me, but freeze and shake every time they come out of the cage, also, my mum doesn't really want them running around the house which is also impossible because of the 3 dogs, which is awful for my boys. 
I feel like I have zero time to look after my animals because my mums dogs, my sister, cooking and cleaning a huge house is taking up pretty much all of my time, and I usually dedicate at least 3-4 hours per day with my babies. When I told my mum about my issue, she didn't really care. 
I'm just so frustrated and any advice on actually getting my boys comfortable out of the cage when it reeks of doggies in the house would be much appreciated.


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Aww, I'm so sorry. ):

Kari was like that for most of the time when I went to my fiance's for two weeks when his parents where out of town. (It was only supposed to be one but turned into two. :/) I had to trick her out of the cage and she would mostly stay hidden away in the blankets and my shirt. (They have six cats and a dog.)

How old is your sister if you don't mind me asking? No way she can watch the dogs for a bit or that you can let them outside?


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow, that sounds like chaos D: poor babies...I'll give that a go, I mean, they're friendly and calm in their cage but as soon as they're out, bam, terrified.
And she's 13, at school from 8 until around half 4 (her school's a 45 minute bus journey from here) so she gets home, does her homework, has some food and that takes us to like half 7, then she sits on her ipad or watches tv until 9, sits with her guinea pigs for an hour or so, then goes to bed. So she literally has an hour to herself on a night pretty much, so I feel bad asking her and she pretty much watches them all of the time when my mum is home. And I would let them out, but my mums rottweiller can open doors in the house, and if you lock him in the garden, he does crazy and claws at the windows on the patio doors until you let him in, some sort of separation anxiety from my mother babying him, and I don't think my mum would be pleased with loads of claw marks on the doors....kind of a pickle really


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I think your ratties will be fine with limited/no free range for a few days. Its only temporary, it won't do them any lasting harm, and its probably better for your stress levels and their safety right now. Just give them lots of in cage cuddles and you can make up for it when your parents are back.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Have you considered a pouch to carry them in while you're doing light housework? (assuming it wouldn't be in the way and they'd actually stay in it lol)


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Have you considered a pouch to carry them in while you're doing light housework? (assuming it wouldn't be in the way and they'd actually stay in it lol)


I was going to suggest a pouch, if they stay in it. You've got your hands full. Sounds like my every day life! Lol! Single mom of two kids and my boys. Exhausting!


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm home in a few days, just feel so sorry for them being cooped up in there the whole time! Best not put them through any more stress.
And I was trying to find a pouch a while ago, but could not find one at all! (for some reason, you just can't get them for rats, or I may just be looking in all the wrong places) But I had Milo out in my cardigan all wrapped up, but he just stayed dead still and shook the whole time, I think it's more the scent of the dogs than anything else, so I don't think a pouch would help in this situation. And akarah, I don't know how you do it! xD


----------

